# Cavalcade of Lights, Toronto -  November 24, 2018



## RNCollins (Nov 17, 2018)

*“Glittering Lights, Live Music, Skating & Winter Fireworks
November 24, 2018*
https://www.toronto.ca/explore-enjoy/festivals-events/cavalcade-of-lights/

This holiday tradition features the first illumination of Toronto’s Official Christmas Tree, spectacular fireworks, a skating party, and performances by some of Canada’s top musical talent.”



 
_Fireworks, glittering lights, music and skating during Cavalcade of Lights, Toronto's annual kick off to the holiday season._
Photo credit: nnvv_  / Instagram


----------



## moonstone (Nov 18, 2018)

It is a lovely display. To start off the season, the 114th annual Santa Claus Parade winds through the streets of downtown Toronto Sun. Nov.18th, starting at 12:30pm (local) and is shown on the CTV television network beginning at 4:30pm, it can also be streamed on;  thesantaclausparade.com .

I watched every parade from the sidewalk on University Ave from 1957 to 1975. I had to miss 1976 because I was on my honeymoon! I took my new (much younger) sister-in-laws in 1977 and every year after until 1984 when I was at home with a newborn. We only took our children down to see it a few times as we moved 2 hrs north of the city when they were little. I still watch it on television, my PVR is already set! 


~Diane


----------

